# Quinoa Salad



## Alix (Aug 10, 2010)

3 cups broth
1.5 cups rinsed quinoa

Simmer til quinoa has absorbed all liquid. 

Chop:

1 small English cuke
1/3 cup firm feta
1 small red onion

Toss chopped items in cooled quinoa. Add a handful of grape tomatoes and black olives. 

Dressing:

2 tbsp fresh dill chopped
2 cloves minced garlic
1/2 cup EVOO
3 tbsp lemon juice
S&P to taste

Blend and pour over salad, toss gently and enjoy. 

*I added some chopped red pepper, some green onion too. MMMMMM!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2010)

alix, thanks I love this kind of recipe. Will try next week.
kades


----------



## legend_018 (Aug 10, 2010)

I will try this. I tried a Quinoa salad once not too long ago - it was ok and had some guests who didn't like it that much. Maybe this one will be better.


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I have to say I find the stuff strangely satisfying and delicious. Hope it works for you!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 11, 2010)

I love quinox and so does DH because it is tasty and gluten free....not a combination you often find!  Thanks, Alix, I will add this one to my list of things I want to try!


----------

